# Fixing/Joining Wood Pieces



## JohnC (12 Dec 2011)

Hi,

Quick question. I'm trying to scape with a large collection of wood pieces that I would like to secure to each other to form something more solid as a type of "claw". 

Suggestions on methods of joining the branches?

Cable ties
Silicon (will this be strong enough?)
Hot glue gun?

Thanks,
John


----------



## foxfish (13 Dec 2011)

I would use a expanding polyurethane glue like http://www.cnspowertools.co.uk/sealants ... -tube.aspx
The glue will set in minuets but in real terms needs overnight setting, it is a gap filling product & extremely strong bonding.


----------



## Gill (13 Dec 2011)

I have used A Hot glue gun and it is quick and easy. not need to wait overnight for drying time. glued and in the tank in 1/2hr.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Dec 2011)

I use bonsai wire. Very strong and long lasting.


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Dec 2011)

bonsai wire for me too plus you can take it all apart to re-use the wood when you do another scape


----------



## JohnC (13 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys,

very useful.

John


----------



## Gill (13 Dec 2011)

Also i should add with Hot Glue. When you want to take apart the wood, you can. The Glue Snaps off the wood, I do this when re-arranging glued on anubias and moss, the glue snaps off.


----------



## JohnC (13 Dec 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Also i should add with Hot Glue. When you want to take apart the wood, you can. The Glue Snaps off the wood, I do this when re-arranging glued on anubias and moss, the glue snaps off.



I have a hot glue gun from when I was trying to DIY the pipework together. I think i might do this option as Bonsai Wire will take some time to arrive.

In regard to the wire. I'm presuming peeps use the anodised aluminium version not the copper.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Dec 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Also i should add with Hot Glue. When you want to take apart the wood, you can. The Glue Snaps off the wood, I do this when re-arranging glued on anubias and moss, the glue snaps off.


thanks Gill, good to know that   



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh yes! NOT the copper (it costs more anyway  ), especially if you have shrimp. Just the alum stuff which you can get in 250g rolls


----------



## dw1305 (13 Dec 2011)

Hi all,
You can use wooden dowels if the wood is dry and you don't want glue or wire in the tank. Just drill 2 holes so they are a snug fit with you dowel, and then cut the dowel to the length you want, and place the joined wood pieces in water, the dowel will swell and lock them together. This is a really good technique for substantial branches etc.

I used to always use a wooden dowel peg, but I usually now use super-glue and a cable tie. For a while I used a marine grade stainless steel screw and super-glue, but actually super-glue and a cable tie seems pretty good and is a lot cheaper.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PeteA (13 Dec 2011)

I've purely used marine grade SS screws, but I was securing some quite chunky pieces of wood so wanted very secure, hidden fixing.  I pilot-holed the screws first as I discovered (to my cost) that they're not very strong so when the wood bites the head tends to snap off.


----------



## JohnC (13 Dec 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> You can use wooden dowels if the wood is dry and you don't want glue or wire in the tank. Just drill 2 holes so they are a snug fit with you dowel, and then cut the dowel to the length you want, and place the joined wood pieces in water, the dowel will swell and lock them together. This is a really good technique for substantial branches etc.
> 
> I used to always use a wooden dowel peg, but I usually now use super-glue and a cable tie. For a while I used a marine grade stainless steel screw and super-glue, but actually super-glue and a cable tie seems pretty good and is a lot cheaper.
> ...



Very good. I've got some 5mm dowels downstairs i could try.


----------

